# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Πρόβλημα με το ύψος κλουβιού;

## Χριστίνα.Ζ

είναι δυνατόν ο παπαγάλος μου να φοβάται τα ψηλά κλουβιά (πάνω από 1 μέτρο); Δεν μπορώ να βρω ένα κλουβί σε 1 μέτρο αλλά με τις διαστάσεις που θέλω. Επίσης, ο παπαγάλος μου δεν μπορεί να είναι πιο ψηλά από εμένα (φοβάται, τρέμει, φωνάζει να τον κατεβάσουμε). Έχω αλλάξει 2 κλουβια και τα δυο ήταν γύρω στο 1,50 αλλά τα φοβάται(τα είχα δίπλα του πάνω από μήνα). Προχτές δοκίμασα με κάποιο γύρω στο 1,10 και ήταν μια χαρά. Ξέρετε τι πρέπει να κάνω ; Σκέφτομαι στο καινούριο κλουβι να βγάλω τα πόδια.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να μην αλλάξεις άλλο κλουβάκι για λίγο καιρό; 
Αφού το πουλί βγάζει φοβίες, εγώ θα το άφηνα στο κλουβί που αισθάνεται πιο άνετα, τουλάχιστον μέχρι εμπιστευτεί πλήρως εσένα και το χώρο.

----------


## Χριστίνα.Ζ

Κατάλαβα.. 2 μήνες είναι δίπλα του για αυτό σκέφτηκα να βγάλω την βάση ή τα πόδια από το κλουβι (αν βρω κάποιο που βγαίνουν). Κλουβι θέλω να αλλάξω σύντομα γιατί μεγαλώνει και η ουρά του χτυπάει στα κάγκελα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

